# Gatx Oswego Uk



## Bob Preston

I would to hear from anyone who served on these unusual ships.

Bob Preston


----------



## Chouan

I sailed as 3rd Mate on the Castleton in the early 80's. 1980/1 if I remember rightly. 
Peter


----------



## Bob Preston

We must have sailed together. !980/81 I was 3rd Eng. Peter Sutton was old man Tom Makepeace ChEng. We were all made redundant 31st Jan. after pay off in Ras Tannura.


----------



## Chouan

I think we did. Peter Sutton was relieved by a Welsh bloke whose name escapes me, apart from "Dai". I paid off in drydock in Rotterdam. The Chief got unspeakably drunk at Christmas. literally, in that he couldn't speak intelligibly! Good ship, of which I have fond memories. Even as I speak I can see my Skyfotos picture of her. I have 2 pictures onm the wall at my place of work, my first ship and the biggest.
Peter


----------



## ibuthead

I joined the Castleton First trip catering boy at 16 in Oct 1974 I have some good memories from then I was also on the Carnegie and the casterbridge after that as well they were good ships a good start to my life in the merchant navy Ian Butler


----------



## andysk

Yesterday I posted a pic of OSWEGO GUARDIAN, in the Shipping Accidents gallery, being repaired after her collision with TEXANITA of Cape Agulhas in 1972 - is this the same Oswego ?

Cheers

Andy


----------



## CHRIS LITTLEHALES

I Was On Bideford Maiden Voyage 1969
She Became Camden Idone 6mouth & 7 Moouths
With 12 Month Gape Any Pic
Chicago


----------



## Brookes

Hi,

Third Officer from 1974 to 1980 on Castleton, Cadwallader, Casterbridge, Camden, Carnegie then Eloseid.

Great finding this site.

Bob




Chouan said:


> ...... Peter Sutton was relieved by a Welsh bloke whose name escapes me, apart from "Dai". .....


Dai Reece *Rees" I think is the name you're looking for.


----------



## K urgess

Welcome to the crew, Bob.
I assume the duplicate was a slip of the finger so I've deleted it.
Enjoy the trip.


----------



## Chouan

Brookes said:


> Hi,
> 
> Third Officer from 1974 to 1980 on Castleton, Cadwallader, Casterbridge, Camden, Carnegie then Eloseid.
> 
> Great finding this site.
> 
> Bob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dai Reece *Rees" I think is the name you're looking for.


That's the one. So obvious really! I last heard from him, literally, going the straits of Gibraltar, only I can't remember which ships either of us were on. I was on watch and recognised his voice on the VHF. We had a chat then passed as ships in the night.


----------



## davej

*Gatx Oswego*



Chouan said:


> That's the one. So obvious really! I last heard from him, literally, going the straits of Gibraltar, only I can't remember which ships either of us were on. I was on watch and recognised his voice on the VHF. We had a chat then passed as ships in the night.



Hi all.

I sailed with Gatx Oswego Too.

I joined them when they were still Blandford Shipping Company.
I Joined the Bedford as Chief Cook. Then I went to the Bamford.
Left the Bamford to join the Bulford as Chief Steward. Then went to the Boxford also as Chief Steward. During my time on the Boxford the company was taken over by Gatx Oswego and the Boxford became the Castleton.

Then I went to the Casterbridge which had a boiler collapse so we ended up in Blohm & Voss drydock in Hamburg for three months at which time I was transfered to the Castleton again. That was my last trip with the company as I joined Reardon Smith Line as Chief Steward/Catering Officer.

I had some good times on the tankers.

A few names spin to mind.

Captain Goodison Terry Took Chief Mate then Captain. Chief Steward Graham "Half a Kipper" Lloyd and Eric Reahead, 2nd. Officer to name but a few.


----------



## Paul Cooper

*Bulford/Casterbridge*

Hi Guys,
That brings back a few memories. I was 2nd eng on Bulford/Casterbridge when we had all the boiler problems in 1972/73.
Old George Johnson was Chief along with Tom Makepiece and another guy whose name escapes me but he was ex RN and this was his first job out of the services. He sure got a good intro. Henry was the 3rd eng that decided to put the evap drain to cond and unknown to us we were pumping s/w into the feed water all night. Got to know the insides of superheaters real quick after that.
Had a couple of real hard case 3rd engs Ross Ramsay and Johnny Lochart(I think) A couple of mad scotsmen who liked the odd dram or 3. A good bunch to sail with.
Apart from a trip on QM2 last year have not been back since although have done a lot of sailing and powerboating and still own a 13m launch which gets good use as I live in New Zealand
Paul Cooper (Kiwi)
.


----------



## morserules.ok

*Missed out my name (a senior moment!!), cheers, Bill Sutherland*

Hi Guys, Specially Paul,
I sailed on the Bideford in 1972 as R/O, then after I got married (Joan) and myself joined Oct 72 thru to Feb 73.
I had previously sailed on Bideford 1971/72 saving cash to get married. Sailed with an equally nuts Leckie Paul Cooper. Remember delivering the Bonsai trees at Finart? Paul, you were saving up for a Lotus ?? I've forgotten the name, and we met up again at the nautical college in South Shields, and yep you had the Lotus. Hope you are doing well, living in Kiwi??
When wife was onboard, she got her first swimming lesson from Johnnie Lochart on xmas day 1972, she still has the nightmares!!
Had some great times on these unique "T -Pee" tankers, everything got smaller the higher up the tower you went, thank christ I was on tank level!!,


----------



## spuddles

Bob Preston said:


> I would to hear from anyone who served on these unusual ships.
> 
> Bob Preston


I sailed on ELOISEID jul 76 as ck/stwd but didnt stay she hit a bridge in dordrect and ripped out her bridge wing


----------



## Tom Dwyer

Hi Bob - Just came across this site, very interesting, think I sailed with you on Carnegie I was the R/O
Regards
Tom Dwyer


----------



## elspud

*Hi All*

Sailed on Camden as 3/0 Feb-Aug 77 travelling very slowly from Bonaire to Turkey via Iraq. Then spent Silver Jubilee alongside the detached mole in Gibraltar after our "mechanical problems".
Followed up with the Carnegie between South Riding Point and Nigeria
Best wishes to all fellow travellers


----------



## spike stokes

Tom Dwyer said:


> Hi Bob - Just came across this site, very interesting, think I sailed with you on Carnegie I was the R/O
> Regards
> Tom Dwyer


spike stokes,gp,i sailed with you on gatx,good ships and good crowd,always plenty of laughs,remeber rolly sartin,cat/dept,he died about 4 years ago cancer,live in yovil,spike.


----------



## Seawitch Artist

elspud said:


> Sailed on Camden as 3/0 Feb-Aug 77 travelling very slowly from Bonaire to Turkey via Iraq. Then spent Silver Jubilee alongside the detached mole in Gibraltar after our "mechanical problems".


I was a soldier at the time in Gibraltar.....I remember looking at Camden often, it's 'Lighthouse' block stood out.
I never thought I'd end up being a steward on it a couple of years later!
I joined it at anchor of Kharg Island and stayed at anchor for weeks and weeks....I couldn''t wait to get off the Cockroach infested thing.
The 'Armadale' that followed was the ship that showed me the world.


----------



## Tom Dwyer

Hi Spike, Yes remember sailing with you on the Gatx crusies! Not been on this site for a while. George Higgins was the other steward and John Hale the C/Off. How are you keeping?


----------



## Sandy Galbraith

Goodness! This is a blast from the past. I was deck officer for a couple of trips on the Castleton, a relief on the Cadogan (Teeside/Flotta and Norway) and an epic four month trip on the Carnegie from the Bahamas to Brunei Bay where all we carried was ballast water. Happy days!

Sandy


----------



## ARGK342

Brookes said:


> Hi,
> 
> Third Officer from 1974 to 1980 on Castleton, Cadwallader, Casterbridge, Camden, Carnegie then Eloseid.
> 
> Great finding this site.
> 
> Bob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dai Reece *Rees" I think is the name you're looking for.


Hello !. Good to hear from you Bob. (Thumb)

Many a pint or bottle of 'Nederburg Grand Premier Cabernet Sauvignon' we shared at 4am after coming off watch. (Jester)

Archie.


----------



## ARGK342

Paul Cooper said:


> Hi Guys,
> That brings back a few memories. I was 2nd eng on Bulford/Casterbridge when we had all the boiler problems in 1972/73.
> Old George Johnson was Chief along with Tom Makepiece and another guy whose name escapes me but he was ex RN and this was his first job out of the services. He sure got a good intro. Henry was the 3rd eng that decided to put the evap drain to cond and unknown to us we were pumping s/w into the feed water all night. Got to know the insides of superheaters real quick after that.
> Had a couple of real hard case 3rd engs Ross Ramsay and Johnny Lochart(I think) A couple of mad scotsmen who liked the odd dram or 3. A good bunch to sail with.
> Apart from a trip on QM2 last year have not been back since although have done a lot of sailing and powerboating and still own a 13m launch which gets good use as I live in New Zealand
> Paul Cooper (Kiwi)
> .


Worked the engine room with both Ross and John.

Fair to say both enjoyed 'a dram'. (==D)


----------



## ARGK342

Tom Dwyer said:


> Hi Bob - Just came across this site, very interesting, think I sailed with you on Carnegie I was the R/O
> Regards
> Tom Dwyer


Yep. I recall you well Tom. (Thumb)


----------



## Tom Dwyer

Hi Bob yes good to hear from you also - how are you keeping? The Gatx responses seem to be growing!! Good to hear from people again.


----------



## Tom Dwyer

Hi Paul you must have sailed with Jimmy Bone (Lecky) or John Atkinson (Lecky). I remember Ross Ramsey & Johnny Lockhart very well. Was Capt Milligan the OM or Pete Davidson? Jeff Moon was 3/0, Gerry Penguilly(?) was C/Off. Lenny Springett was 2/Eng.


----------



## castleton55

spike stokes said:


> spike stokes,gp,i sailed with you on gatx,good ships and good crowd,always plenty of laughs,remeber rolly sartin,cat/dept,he died about 4 years ago cancer,live in yovil,spike.


Hi Spike I was broken in as a Catering boy on the castleton in 1977, and Rolly Sarting sold me his briefcase tapemachine, he was a great guy to work with! and Reg ??? was the other steward, though he was much older, and probably not around anymore


----------



## Tim Garnett

morserules.ok said:


> Hi Guys, Specially Paul,
> I sailed on the Bideford in 1972 as R/O, then after I got married (Joan) and myself joined Oct 72 thru to Feb 73.
> I had previously sailed on Bideford 1971/72 saving cash to get married. Sailed with an equally nuts Leckie Paul Cooper. Remember delivering the Bonsai trees at Finart? Paul, you were saving up for a Lotus ?? I've forgotten the name, and we met up again at the nautical college in South Shields, and yep you had the Lotus. Hope you are doing well, living in Kiwi??
> When wife was onboard, she got her first swimming lesson from Johnnie Lochart on xmas day 1972, she still has the nightmares!!
> Had some great times on these unique "T -Pee" tankers, everything got smaller the higher up the tower you went, thank christ I was on tank level!!,


I sailed on Bideford in 71/72. Trip to Kharg island. Last voyage of Captain Smith. Very weird trip. Russian CE Indian 2nd. I was 4th or 5th? Great mates with both the RO (from John O'Groats I recall) and the Electrician. Lost touch with both. Some very funny things happened on the voyage and the Captain and Mate both fell for the Fourth Engs wife which caused some trouble!


----------



## spike stokes

Tom Dwyer said:


> Hi Spike, Yes remember sailing with you on the Gatx crusies! Not been on this site for a while. George Higgins was the other steward and John Hale the C/Off. How are you keeping?


hi, finish at sea 1982,spent up to retirement driving heavy plant,from bulldozer to cranes,still like a drink,spend 4 month a year,away on holiday abroad,on inclusive,of course,rolly sartin did a couple of years ago,had some good times on gatx,all the best to your family,spike.


----------



## Tom Dwyer

Thanks Spike glad to see you are keeping well. All fine here also


----------



## ysgolfach

Joined the Castleton as Catering Officer in late 1974, then the Cadwallader and finally the Casterbridge. Think Captain on Castleton was Captain Goodinson and C/E Makepeace. Captain on the Casterbridge was Deidrich.
Went ashore after Casterbridge as Port Catering Superintendent for London Drilling Company in Egypt.
Will look out some photographs and post them soon.


----------



## Jackie d

*Gatx Oswego - Michael Cooke 70's ?*

Morning All
I am one of Mick Cooke's daughters, just wondering if anyone is still about? Sadly Dad died this year, and ploughing through the old photos came across some tankers, not sure which ones but know Gatx Oswego was one of the companies he worked for


----------



## Tom Dwyer

Hi Jackie I was R/O with Gatx for about 9 years in the 70's, I remember an Arthur Cooke, who had a great interest in aircraft and different routes, not sure if we are talking about the same person? If I remember correctly he was employed as a pump man with Gatx. Regds Tom


----------



## 16520

*casterbridge*

remember the somali and welsh crew stabbing incident on the casterbridge knives guns blood court case torquay?


----------



## gary eastman

*Catering boy*



Sandy Galbraith said:


> Goodness! This is a blast from the past. I was deck officer for a couple of trips on the Castleton, a relief on the Cadogan (Teeside/Flotta and Norway) and an epic four month trip on the Carnegie from the Bahamas to Brunei Bay where all we carried was ballast water. Happy days!
> 
> Sandy


Hi Sandy, I am chuffed to see this site, I think I have a photo of you still! I was the galley rat (catering boy) on the Castleton, in 1977 and 1979, did the Cadwallader also. Just noticed Roland had died from another member. he was as goog as gold to me, and he managed to flog his record and tape player which was in a briefcase to me for fifty quid? . Names you may remember: Bernie woolgar, Arfur watts, Dai davies, ray Gardner (second cook) In fact there are many more.
Great site. 
Gary Trabert


----------



## gary eastman

*Beat this*



rod holroyd said:


> remember the somali and welsh crew stabbing incident on the casterbridge knives guns blood court case torquay?


Hi Rod, I dont know that incident, but remember the yugoslavian pumpman being coshed over the head by a Spanish mechanic, and ended up pulling in to Dakar to let the police helicopter take the Spaniard off, and ended up sliding the pumpman down the freeboard to a boat in a chair thing!(A bit brain dead).We were all in the bar and got splattered by his head fluid, as he got smashed on top from behind. ended up chasing the spaniard around the accomodation and locking him up in the brig! I think this was on the Castleton


----------



## Harry Richardson

Morning all ex GATX men Harry Richardson here sailed 75 to78 I recall JohnnyLockhart as I was junior with him on my first ship Carnegie along with Ned phayres who made me a large brass key as I had my 21st on board april76 .Went on to Cadogan.Castleton and then Cadwalader which we laid up at Itea if my memory is correct unfortunately then made redundant and moved onuiuntil leaving merchant navy in 82


----------



## Gareth wilton

Hi Harry, my name is Gary wilton and I served on the cadogan from 18/04/77 till 09/09/77 as catering boy the on the cadwalader from 28/11/77 till 16/05/78 as assistant steward unable to obtain a photo of these unusual ships as all the photos I took have been lost.


----------



## Harry Richardson

Hello Gary 
when you joined the Cadogan I had already left but I'm not sure of the exact date that I sailed on the Cadwalader but I'm sure it was late 77 to early 78.
Of the stewards I can only recall a Cornish guy and I think the cooks name was billy a rather camp fellow and very funny. Unfortunately I don't recall yourself thank you for replying
Cheers and good luck for the future 
Harry


----------



## Tom Dwyer

rod holroyd said:


> remember the somali and welsh crew stabbing incident on the casterbridge knives guns blood court case torquay?


Hi Rod think I sailed with you on one of the Gatx cruises were you 2/Off? If so Capt Milligan was the OM?


----------



## ARGK342

Harry Richardson said:


> Morning all ex GATX men Harry Richardson here sailed 75 to78 I recall JohnnyLockhart as I was junior with him on my first ship Carnegie along with Ned phayres who made me a large brass key as I had my 21st on board april76 .Went on to Cadogan.Castleton and then Cadwalader which we laid up at Itea if my memory is correct unfortunately then made redundant and moved onuiuntil leaving merchant navy in 82


Hi Harry. For a few seconds there your post had me thinking I was losing my mind. (Jester)
I was on the Castleton, maybe 1978, when Ned [and his wife] were on board. The 4th Engineer, Davie Niven also had his wife [Lynn] with him and as her 21st was approaching, I suggested making a brass 21st key . Naturally, Ned got involved, manufacturing an engraving machine out of scrap laying around the ship. The key she was presented with on her birthday really was a work of art. (Thumb)
I think Neds wife was a motor mechanic to trade and seemed to like nothing more than crawling through the main boiler with him when it was opened for inspection.


----------



## ARGK342

rod holroyd said:


> remember the somali and welsh crew stabbing incident on the casterbridge knives guns blood court case torquay?


Rod, this incident happened before my time with the company but I do recall hearing about it [something to do with a Muslim being told his meal had in fact been pork ?]. (EEK)

I'm certain that Bob Preston, the poster who started the thread would know the full history of it.


----------



## Tom Dwyer

Happy Christmas to all ex Gatx Oswego people - good days on the Gatx cruises!


----------



## Harry Richardson

Hi Tom
From your previous messages I feel I should have met you,I joined the Carnegie Dec 75 with Bob Brooke's (3m) and the R O Tony who's surname I forget.From preview replays you mentioned Bob Brooke's so my train of thought is that you either relieved Tony or Tony relieved yourself.That trip in particular was mainly spent at anchor off Dubai for almost three months and then off to Brest or Le Havre if my memory serves me well,Which is where I paid off with Johnny Lockhart(3e) Willy Laird(c/e) Mike Guy and myself,there may have been others but I don't recall.Anyway if none of that triggers any memories of anyone have a merry Christmas anyhow.Best of luck now and for the future 
 HARRY


----------



## Mike Dooley

*Gatx Oswego*

Have just found this site and have read all the posts. Very interesting and I love the lot of you.

Mike Dooley


----------



## BOB CUTSFORTH

Hello bob i sailed with you a few times in gatex i was a pumpman mainly on the camden also casterbridge cadwallader cadogan and castleton. Good to hear a few of the old names again though nobody mentioned boomboom can still hear him in er
Stay in touch .bob c


----------



## Scelerat

Was he the C/E with the remarkably loud voice? Surname Faber?


----------



## BOB CUTSFORTH

Yesi think it was faber big tallguy great man to sail with i still have ringing in my ears
A good ce


----------



## Chris Isaac

I am sorry to have to inform you that Bob Preston crossed the bar in 2011. He had been suffering from mesothelioma.
He is survived by his wife Shirley.


----------



## Mike Dooley

*Bob Preston*



Chris Isaac said:


> I am sorry to have to inform you that Bob Preston crossed the bar in 2011. He had been suffering from mesothelioma.
> He is survived by his wife Shirley.




Very sorry indeed to hear that news.


----------



## Scelerat

Mike Dooley said:


> Very sorry indeed to hear that news.


As am I. He convinced me that photography was an interesting pastime at sea, and that I should buy a decent camera, which I did that trip in Singapore. His death explains why he never replied to me when I tried to contact him a couple of years ago.


----------



## Mike Dooley

Tom Dwyer said:


> Happy Christmas to all ex Gatx Oswego people - good days on the Gatx cruises!


Nice to know that you are still going strong Tom.


----------



## Mike Dooley

Harry Richardson said:


> Hi Tom
> From your previous messages I feel I should have met you,I joined the Carnegie Dec 75 with Bob Brooke's (3m) and the R O Tony who's surname I forget.From preview replays you mentioned Bob Brooke's so my train of thought is that you either relieved Tony or Tony relieved yourself.That trip in particular was mainly spent at anchor off Dubai for almost three months and then off to Brest or Le Havre if my memory serves me well,Which is where I paid off with Johnny Lockhart(3e) Willy Laird(c/e) Mike Guy and myself,there may have been others but I don't recall.Anyway if none of that triggers any memories of anyone have a merry Christmas anyhow.Best of luck now and for the future
> HARRY


Hope all is well with you Harry

Regards

Mike Dooley


----------



## BOB CUTSFORTH

Sorry to hear that bob has passed away.
I sailed whith him a few times and found 
Him to be a great guy and a good friend
Sadly missed
Bob cutsforth pumpman


----------



## Mike Dooley

BOB CUTSFORTH said:


> Sorry to hear that bob has passed away.
> I sailed whith him a few times and found
> Him to be a great guy and a good friend
> Sadly missed
> Bob cutsforth pumpman


Hi Bob,
Agree with you 100 per cent.

I lost track of people after 1979 - but others who have also crossed the bar you would have known - Carl Diedrich about 3 years ago, and two of my office colleagues - Gordon Linton and Richard Thompson -Superintendent Engineer.

Happy Days Bob

Best regards

Mike Dooley


----------



## Mike Dooley

Sandy Galbraith said:


> Goodness! This is a blast from the past. I was deck officer for a couple of trips on the Castleton, a relief on the Cadogan (Teeside/Flotta and Norway) and an epic four month trip on the Carnegie from the Bahamas to Brunei Bay where all we carried was ballast water. Happy days!
> 
> Sandy


Hi Sandy - Another blast from the past !!!!


Best regards

Mike Dooley


----------



## Steve Moss

Tom Dwyer said:


> Hi Bob - Just came across this site, very interesting, think I sailed with you on Carnegie I was the R/O
> Regards
> Tom Dwyer


Hi Tom, dont know if you remember me but we sailed together on the Bulford I think which was renamed Casterbridge in the early seventies. I was 3rd Mate


----------



## Steve Moss

Hi all. Sailed with Gatx in the early seventies. Bulford, Bideford, Camden, Bamford, (Blandford then). Was 3rd mate. I remember a few names off here. Be good to hear from anyone.


----------



## Steve Moss

Hi, dont know if we sailed together but I was in dry dock at Blohm & Voss in 1974 I think. Was my first time as 3rd Mate.


----------



## ARGK342

BOB CUTSFORTH said:


> Yesi think it was faber big tallguy great man to sail with i still have ringing in my ears
> A good ce


John Faber was his name. An ex Shell cadet. I recall John roaring and complaining about the actions of the Nigerian customs department after they found a "fault" with our bond while at Bonny. He was in full flight with some definitely non PC language when he remembered the junior second, a Kenyan, Nelson Kibuay was in the officers bar. B\)


----------



## ARGK342

Chris Isaac said:


> I am sorry to have to inform you that Bob Preston crossed the bar in 2011. He had been suffering from mesothelioma.
> He is survived by his wife Shirley.


Very sad news indeed. I did two trips with Bob on the Castleton and the Camden. He was an easygoing chap who was always nothing less than pleasant.


----------



## Tom Dwyer

Steve Moss said:


> Hi Tom, dont know if you remember me but we sailed together on the Bulford I think which was renamed Casterbridge in the early seventies. I was 3rd Mate


Hi Steve yes I do - I replied earlier but I think the message never went
Was Graham Wood the 2/0 and Pete Davidson the OM? Maybe Gerry Pengelly was thevC/0
Hope you are well What are you doing now?
Regd's 
Tom


----------



## Tom Dwyer

Harry Richardson said:


> Hi Tom
> From your previous messages I feel I should have met you,I joined the Carnegie Dec 75 with Bob Brooke's (3m) and the R O Tony who's surname I forget.From preview replays you mentioned Bob Brooke's so my train of thought is that you either relieved Tony or Tony relieved yourself.That trip in particular was mainly spent at anchor off Dubai for almost three months and then off to Brest or Le Havre if my memory serves me well,Which is where I paid off with Johnny Lockhart(3e) Willy Laird(c/e) Mike Guy and myself,there may have been others but I don't recall.Anyway if none of that triggers any memories of anyone have a merry Christmas anyhow.Best of luck now and for the future
> HARRY


Hi Harry I have not been on the site for a while but yes I do remember you and Johnny Lockhart you must remember Jimmy Bone the Lecky Willie Morgan 3/E I remember Willy Laird think Tom Makepeace may have replaced him, Lenny Douse and Len Springett other names I recall 
Happy Days 
Hope you are well
I will do regular check backs 

Regards 

Tom.


----------



## DivNiv

Hi Tom,

Long time no speak. I remember the good old days very well. How are you and Noreen? It's David Niven here and hope to hear from you soon.

David


----------



## Tom Dwyer

Hi David
Good to hear from you yes all fine Noreen sends on her regards

How is Lyn?

What you up to these days ?

They were mad days on the Gatx Cruises I still remember the Scrabble I don't know if the words we used are still part of the English (or Scottish) language!

We have two children - youngest 32! Time flies

Keep in touch 

Regards Tom & Noreen


----------



## DivNiv

Hi Tom 

Great to hear from you both. 
Would be good to catch up. Give me a text or a bell sometime 07572466901

Davie


----------



## Ed jones

Sailed as bosun on the Camdem, Joined in Pembroke & paid off while at anchor off Dunkirk. Did some repairs to the padded cell which was occupied during the previous trip by someone who attempted to start a fire. A good ship with a mix of Geordies, Somalis' and Taffs'. Date was mid 70's


----------



## Eley20

elspud said:


> Sailed on Camden as 3/0 Feb-Aug 77 travelling very slowly from Bonaire to Turkey via Iraq. Then spent Silver Jubilee alongside the detached mole in Gibraltar after our "mechanical problems".
> Followed up with the Carnegie between South Riding Point and Nigeria
> Best wishes to all fellow travellers


Hi
I was on the TT Camden as the catering boy on my first trip to sea. I was in Gibraltar for 10 days for the Queen's silver jubilee also.

Joined the ship in the Gulf after being in a hotel at Ras al Khaimah for 3 days.


----------



## Nigel Moore

*Memories are made of this*

I was on the Bamford and then flew out to the Boxford's maiden voyage
Catering boy and Assistant Steward until the fleet was sold out from under us by Blandford's

I still cannot trace the Bamford's IMO number, she is an elusive lady on the web
Bamford-Cadogon-Aly B
The Boxford is much easier, Boxford-Carneige-Philip of Macedon IMO 7019103

I did my steering ticket under Terrence Took




davej said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I sailed with Gatx Oswego Too.
> 
> I joined them when they were still Blandford Shipping Company.
> I Joined the Bedford as Chief Cook. Then I went to the Bamford.
> Left the Bamford to join the Bulford as Chief Steward. Then went to the Boxford also as Chief Steward. During my time on the Boxford the company was taken over by Gatx Oswego and the Boxford became the Castleton.
> 
> Then I went to the Casterbridge which had a boiler collapse so we ended up in Blohm & Voss drydock in Hamburg for three months at which time I was transfered to the Castleton again. That was my last trip with the company as I joined Reardon Smith Line as Chief Steward/Catering Officer.
> 
> I had some good times on the tankers.
> 
> A few names spin to mind.
> 
> Captain Goodison Terry Took Chief Mate then Captain. Chief Steward Graham "Half a Kipper" Lloyd and Eric Reahead, 2nd. Officer to name but a few.


----------



## Nigel Moore

On a secondary note to the above

The Boxford IMO 7019103 was launched in 1970
The Castleton IMO 7328671 was launched in 1973 
This could be after Blandford's sold the company (maybe)

I have a feeling that the Castleton was an improved version of the Boxford


----------



## Nigel Moore

*Corrections*

I was on the Bamford and flew out to it on its maiden voyage from Japan
I flew out to the Boxford at Kharg Island
Catering boy and Assistant Steward until the fleet was sold out from under us by Blandford's

I still cannot trace the Bamford's IMO number, she is an elusive lady on the web yet it turns up on this site (thanks lads)
Bamford-Cadogon-Aly B
The Boxford is much easier, Boxford-Carneige-Philip of Macedon IMO 7019103

I did my steering ticket under Terrence Took


----------



## Nigel Moore

Nigel Moore said:


> Bamford's IMO 6724983
> Bamford-Cadogon-Aly B


That's better, it can be amazingly difficult to find some ships
Others can be everywhere on the net
How would we ever manage without it?


----------



## JonnyB

*Such a long time ago !*

Hi Tom Remember you very well on the Casterbridge My First trip to sea I was the catering boy that looked after your cabin.

Peter Davison Captain Gerry Pengelly Chief Mate. Jack Ravey Chf Engineer. Frank Lyke 2nd Engineer. Graeme Whitehead 3rd Mate
Mick Cook Bosun Have got a Photo of one of our Parties where were all dressed up as different people will upload when i dig it out Regards JoihnBancroft



Tom Dwyer said:


> Hi Spike, Yes remember sailing with you on the Gatx crusies! Not been on this site for a while. George Higgins was the other steward and John Hale the C/Off. How are you keeping?


----------



## Smalla

Hi guys 
I was on Cadogan in Nov 72 till may 73 as A/Stwd and cadwalader July 73 till Nov 73
I remember Bob Preston great guy he use to develop my photos i also remember an incident where the night watch expecting the pilot dropped the pilot ladder over the side,knocking taff over the side his mate raised the alarm a line was thrown it landed across taffs body alas no movement a lifeboat was dropped we searched in a pitch Black Sea almost getting run down by an Iranian patrol boat.patrol boat found taffs body but couldn’t hold him they were too high out of the water he sank underneath the boat i never did hear anything about that incident


----------



## frank fish

This may not be particularly relevent but in about 1970 I sailed on the OSWEGO FREEDOM /LIBERTY/DEFENDER to supervise tank cleaning prior to major dry docking in Spain and Japan I was the only european on board as all crew were Taiwan Chinese They were theoreticaly owned by Bethlehem Steel USA with Liberian Flag Very well managed ships with on board catering run by a crew committee


----------



## WhiteCliffs-1948

In 1967 i was offered the Bedford, a very large tanker just built for Blandford shipping and waiting for a crew in Sasebo, Japan.
Signed on as A/steward in Sasebo on 25/4/67 and from memory straight up the gulf and then back around the cape to Rotterdam.
I believe it was going to be a very fast discharge and then rumour was that we’d be doing it again for the foreseeable future
I packed my cases and walked off and caught ferry home, and never regretted it.
She was a beautiful ship,-very big and at the time i was told one of the worlds biggest.
Cabins were good; can’t remember the food. Know she had good cabins, a swimming pool and a padded cell.
It just wasn’t for me, running back and forward up the gulf to Europe.
From then on i stuck to cargo ships and a few liners and also changed from catering to engine room.
Just who were Gatx-Oswego and where did they come from? and why did Blanford’s sell their ships?


----------



## Tom Dwyer

Hi John I remember you well. Hope you are keeping well. All good here. Tom Dwyer


----------



## Dave Bisset

Hi, i'm Dave Bisset from Aberdeen, now 67yrs old. Joined Casterbridge 1973 last trip Casterbridge again 1976, also on Carnegie, Camden as 5th then 4th engineer. Remember Willy Morgan, Paddy Blair, Rex Barlow, Tom Makepiece Bill Laird all engineers. Peter Davidson, Dia Reece as captains.
Would be nice to hear from anyone who remembers me'


----------



## Tom Dwyer

Hi Dave,
Tom Dwyer here I was the R/Off on the Casterbridge with you - many years ago now!! Yes I remember those people also. Other engineers that come to mind, Johnny Lockhart, David Niven, Vince O'Reilly (?) Ross Ramsey and George Yule who I think was from Aberdeen. Lecky's John Atkinson, Jimmy Bone, Lenny Douse & Paul Bodsworth. Lots of memories here. I did my last trip in 1981 and been working ashore until May 18 when I reached retirement age - now officially an OAP!!!. Good to hear from you and keep in touch. Regards Tom


----------



## Murray McGregor

Wow...a lot of names from my long gone past here...Tom...I remember you and Noreen like it was yesterday. Only did two (pretty decent) trips on the Carnegie and one (godawful) trip on Cadwallader..

After that went of for a few trips with Whitco/Salen and went ashore end of 81 into the family business. Apart from a couple of winter contracts in the mid 80s have been a Bee Farmer ever since.


----------



## Tom Dwyer

Murray McGregor said:


> Wow...a lot of names from my long gone past here...Tom...I remember you and Noreen like it was yesterday. Only did two (pretty decent) trips on the Carnegie and one (godawful) trip on Cadwallader..
> 
> After that went of for a few trips with Whitco/Salen and went ashore end of 81 into the family business. Apart from a couple of winter contracts in the mid 80s have been a Bee Farmer ever since.





Murray McGregor said:


> Wow...a lot of names from my long gone past here...Tom...I remember you and Noreen like it was yesterday. Only did two (pretty decent) trips on the Carnegie and one (godawful) trip on Cadwallader..
> 
> After that went of for a few trips with Whitco/Salen and went ashore end of 81 into the family business. Apart from a couple of winter contracts in the mid 80s have been a Bee Farmer ever since.


Hi Murray
I had already posted a reply but it seems to have disappeared!
Yes I remember you very well and good to hear from you.
Left the sea also in 1981 and retired in May 2018 been working in the radio communication business as an account manager selling mainly to the emergency services.
Noreen sends on her regards and wants to know if you still have a head of black curly hair?
Mine has changed to a white colour I think too much sun is to blame!!!
Hope you are keeping well in these strange times. It's like slow steaming from the Gulf to Rotterdam!
Good to hear from you and do stay in touch
Best Regards
Noreen & Tom


----------



## Steve Moss

Tom Dwyer said:


> Hi Steve yes I do - I replied earlier but I think the message never went
> Was Graham Wood the 2/0 and Pete Davidson the OM? Maybe Gerry Pengelly was thevC/0
> Hope you are well What are you doing now?
> Regd's
> Tom


Hi Tom

Just a line to wish you and your family a very merry Xmas. Do keep in touch.

Best wishes

Steve


----------



## Tom Dwyer

Steve Moss said:


> Hi Tom
> 
> Just a line to wish you and your family a very merry Xmas. Do keep in touch.
> 
> Best wishes
> 
> Steve


Hi Steve

Many thanks. Also wish you and your family a great Christmas and best wishes for the New Year.

Yes..... Let's stay in touch

Kind Regards

Tom


----------



## Tony the hippy chippy

CHRIS LITTLEHALES said:


> I Was On Bideford Maiden Voyage 1969
> She Became Camden Idone 6mouth & 7 Moouths
> With 12 Month Gape Any Pic
> Chicago


Hi Chris you still around sailed with you on port charmers then on a S boat and I think an act boat regards tony hines


----------



## higgins.cartoonist

Hi All, I'm just wondering if anyone served with my Dad, William (Bill) Saunders in the 60's or 70's, he was a sparky with Gatx Oswego, I don't know the name of any of his ships, but I seem to remember he was on a large ship that they had a moped for getting around on, or that might have been a tall tale.  Any info much appreciated.


----------

